# FPE bolt on



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

The FPE NB frame breakers. 3 pole bolt on. They call them stab-loks like the residential breakers with the bad reputation. But these are obviously big beefy commercial breakers in a 1000a MDP.

Do these have a bad reputation as well ?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

What did FPE make that had a good reputation?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with NB's.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

The NB's I came across are FPE, and Challenger. It's not often I come across these, so I figure some of the older guys are experienced with NB's. 

All I hear about are the failed residential FPE breakers. But I can't find any information on NB frame bolt ons.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

If I remember right they are not dual element so they don't perform well against shorts but they do work much better than stablok make sure to meter after killing the breaker because I've had more than a few that have fused closed regardless of the handle position


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> What did FPE make that had a good reputation?


Transformers


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

http://catalogue.acklandsgrainger.com/app.php?RelId=6.4.7.18&BookCode=emc15&pagelabel=1375&lang=enu

This company appears to sell FEDERAL PIONEER new NB breakers. Seems to be currently manufactured. I never heard of Pioneer. Is this FPE, or something new in current form ?

Ackland Grainger is Grainger in Canada. So apparently the Federal Pioneer breaker is still being sold as new production in Canada. How bad can they be ???


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen two flavors of FPE bolt ins. One that looks like a stab lok but was a bolt in. The other was Cutler Hammer bolt in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> http://catalogue.acklandsgrainger.com/app.php?RelId=6.4.7.18&BookCode=emc15&pagelabel=1375&lang=enu
> 
> This company appears to sell FEDERAL PIONEER new NB breakers. Seems to be currently manufactured. I never heard of Pioneer. Is this FPE, or something new in current form ?
> 
> Ackland Grainger is Grainger in Canada. So apparently the Federal Pioneer breaker is still being sold as new production in Canada. How bad can they be ???


Federal Pioneer was a Canadian company that sold products almost identical, if not identical, to your FPE. I can still buy fresh NB's in the box as well as Stab-loks including AFCI and GFCI. Panels are obsolete.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Transformers


Like these guys??


----------

